# Vegas Cup



## Zdrone (Jan 13, 2018)

Good luck to all the teams participating in the Vegas Cup this weekend.

Was great walking around and seeing the kids having a great time.  The hookers, stripper cards and homeless made for some interesting conversations


----------



## timbuck (Jan 13, 2018)

We took a limo bus from the fields to the Vegas sign a few years back.  Got stuck next to a driving billboard with “Girls Direct to your room” with near naked women pictured. 
That was fun to explain to 10 year olds.


----------



## Oski (Jan 13, 2018)

Kids: “Daddy, why don’t they have clothes on?” (Looking at stripper cards on sidewalk)

Me: “I think they’re selling underwear.”


----------



## FutbulnCoffee (Jan 16, 2018)

My niece:  why is there a girl in her bra and says Gentlemen's club
Me:  what where. I'm not sure what you are talking about *with confused look on my face*

Vegas Cup, never again.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 16, 2018)

How was the smell of marijuana at the hotels now that it is legal?  (I realize it's not "legal" to smoke in a hotel room.  But that never stopped anybody before).


----------



## Fact (Jan 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> How was the smell of marijuana at the hotels now that it is legal?  (I realize it's not "legal" to smoke in a hotel room.  But that never stopped anybody before).


Dang.  I forgot about that.  Should have gone with my niece.  I did hear that the weather was actually not so bad, the fields were still nice and the refs did a good job.


----------



## soccer dude (Jan 18, 2018)

Yeah, my 13 year old daughter knows to just turn her head on all the inappropriateness.  I do have to say the 04G high flight refs were aweful.  I've never had a problem with refs with the many tourny's we do but 2 games were determined by bad ref calls.  We had 3 red cards called against us in our semi-final of the high flight when we've had 1 yellow card accumulated all year.  None of them were warranted.  It was fun playing with 9 girls against the #4 team in the nation.  We have emailed several complaints.  Hopefully vegas can figure this out and fix it.  Conveniently, they don't even provide a way to talk or email anyone regarding situations like this.  Shame, shame.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jan 18, 2018)

soccer dude said:


> Yeah, my 13 year old daughter knows to just turn her head on all the inappropriateness.  I do have to say the 04G high flight refs were aweful.  I've never had a problem with refs with the many tourny's we do but 2 games were determined by bad ref calls.  We had 3 red cards called against us in our semi-final of the high flight when we've had 1 yellow card accumulated all year.  None of them were warranted.  It was fun playing with 9 girls against the #4 team in the nation.  We have emailed several complaints.  Hopefully vegas can figure this out and fix it.  Conveniently, they don't even provide a way to talk or email anyone regarding situations like this.  Shame, shame.


I agree on the refs. Most were very young and inexperienced. Some looked to be 14 for a tourney we paid over $1000


----------



## USC (Jan 18, 2018)

The trophy presentation was horrible, you just showed up for your trophy and they gave it to you with your medals w/out the other team present.   No professionalism.


----------



## Fact (Jan 18, 2018)

@soccer dude -what were the red cards for?  I have only seen 3 red cards once and that was for fighting.  For a U13 game that is crazy.


----------



## Fact (Jan 18, 2018)

USC said:


> The trophy presentation was horrible, you just showed up for your trophy and they gave it to you with your medals w/out the other team present.   No professionalism.


I would have loved to avoid trophy presentations, except for the  National ones.  It is always the same thing and got old plus it would give you an extra hour of gambling.


----------



## Justafan (Jan 18, 2018)

soccer dude said:


> Yeah, my 13 year old daughter knows to just turn her head on all the inappropriateness.  I do have to say the 04G high flight refs were aweful.  I've never had a problem with refs with the many tourny's we do but 2 games were determined by bad ref calls.  We had 3 red cards called against us in our semi-final of the high flight when we've had 1 yellow card accumulated all year.  None of them were warranted.  It was fun playing with 9 girls against the #4 team in the nation.  We have emailed several complaints.  Hopefully vegas can figure this out and fix it.  Conveniently, they don't even provide a way to talk or email anyone regarding situations like this.  Shame, shame.


3 red cards?? Wtf happened?  We played the same team in the quarterfinals and they frustrated one of our defenders into a "shove" resulting in a warranted yellow, but 3 reds?


----------



## soccer dude (Jan 20, 2018)

First, there was no fighting of any kind.  The refs were missing obvious calls like a trip from behind that ultimately led to one of their goals.  I will admit that las vegas was the better team but it would have been nice to lets the girls decide that instead of the refs.  For fouls, I'm not talking about the subjective shoulder to shoulder stuff.  Our star striker got 1 maybe 2 calls called against her prior to the red but nothing major and nothing super physical.  She went 50-50 hard into a ball with her having the advantage and a break-away and the ref called a straight red.  The other girl (a bit smaller) fell to the ground hurt so ref just assumed it was our fault when she went hard to the ball as well.  He never warned her or gave her a yellow on any previous calls so our leading scorer was out for the 2nd half.  At best, it was a free kick for the other team if he felt the challenge was a bit careless.  But, he didn't even say why he gave the red card to a 13 year old.  At half, our assistant coach then went to just ask why she got the red card and the las vegas coach jumped in and started yelling at our coach.  A bit confrontational and our coach got a red card.  Hugh?  Why not a double red at least?  The las vegas coach never even got warned.  Then, in the 2nd half our new striker was slightly physical and pushing a bit from behind defensively trying to get the ball and got a yellow card.  Again, no warning.  10 mins later she got another yellow for accidentally kicking the ankle of a girl, trying to get the ball.  I admit, this one was a hard sloppy challenge on the ball and the other girl went down.  So, we played with 9 girls for 25 mins.  At this point, both sides were very quiet with disbelief as we lost 6-0 and had no way to come back from this.  At this point, the las vegas coach seemed to try to calm his girls down and even pulled out one of his girls when a confrontational shove match occurred with her and one of our girls.  That was nice to see.  He figured he was going to win so why risk a red card for his team before the finals I guess.  My issue is that the ref let the game get out of control.  Reds are always a last resort and should only be issued after being warned you still are playing carelessly.  Our coach also said that the final game had the same issue with that same ref .


----------



## Hired Gun (Jan 20, 2018)

soccer dude said:


> First, there was no fighting of any kind.  The refs were missing obvious calls like a trip from behind that ultimately led to one of their goals.  I will admit that las vegas was the better team but it would have been nice to lets the girls decide that instead of the refs.  For fouls, I'm not talking about the subjective shoulder to shoulder stuff.  Our star striker got 1 maybe 2 calls called against her prior to the red but nothing major and nothing super physical.  She went 50-50 hard into a ball with her having the advantage and a break-away and the ref called a straight red.  The other girl (a bit smaller) fell to the ground hurt so ref just assumed it was our fault when she went hard to the ball as well.  He never warned her or gave her a yellow on any previous calls so our leading scorer was out for the 2nd half.  At best, it was a free kick for the other team if he felt the challenge was a bit careless.  But, he didn't even say why he gave the red card to a 13 year old.  At half, our assistant coach then went to just ask why she got the red card and the las vegas coach jumped in and started yelling at our coach.  A bit confrontational and our coach got a red card.  Hugh?  Why not a double red at least?  The las vegas coach never even got warned.  Then, in the 2nd half our new striker was slightly physical and pushing a bit from behind defensively trying to get the ball and got a yellow card.  Again, no warning.  10 mins later she got another yellow for accidentally kicking the ankle of a girl, trying to get the ball.  I admit, this one was a hard sloppy challenge on the ball and the other girl went down.  So, we played with 9 girls for 25 mins.  At this point, both sides were very quiet with disbelief as we lost 6-0 and had no way to come back from this.  At this point, the las vegas coach seemed to try to calm his girls down and even pulled out one of his girls when a confrontational shove match occurred with her and one of our girls.  That was nice to see.  He figured he was going to win so why risk a red card for his team before the finals I guess.  My issue is that the ref let the game get out of control.  Reds are always a last resort and should only be issued after being warned you still are playing carelessly.  Our coach also said that the final game had the same issue with that same ref .


Sounds like home cooking --- Las Vegas refs and Vegas team... nothing new.  Heard this quite a bit.  Like you said Vegas was the better team --- but 6-0 probably not....


----------



## El Clasico (Jan 20, 2018)

I am a little confused by soccer dudes post.  I didn't know that they should, or are supposed to give warnings prior to issuing cards.  Is that new?


----------



## Zdrone (Jan 20, 2018)

Hired Gun said:


> Sounds like home cooking --- Las Vegas refs and Vegas team... nothing new.  Heard this quite a bit.  Like you said Vegas was the better team --- but 6-0 probably not....


Saw refs from Canada. They were the worst of the groups I watched. They booted a coach for griping about the shortened halves


----------



## TangoCity (Jan 20, 2018)

soccer dude said:


> First, there was no fighting of any kind.  The refs were missing obvious calls like a trip from behind that ultimately led to one of their goals.  I will admit that las vegas was the better team but it would have been nice to lets the girls decide that instead of the refs.  For fouls, I'm not talking about the subjective shoulder to shoulder stuff.  Our star striker got 1 maybe 2 calls called against her prior to the red but nothing major and nothing super physical.  She went 50-50 hard into a ball with her having the advantage and a break-away and the ref called a straight red.  The other girl (a bit smaller) fell to the ground hurt so ref just assumed it was our fault when she went hard to the ball as well.  He never warned her or gave her a yellow on any previous calls so our leading scorer was out for the 2nd half.  At best, it was a free kick for the other team if he felt the challenge was a bit careless.  But, he didn't even say why he gave the red card to a 13 year old.  At half, our assistant coach then went to just ask why she got the red card and the las vegas coach jumped in and started yelling at our coach.  A bit confrontational and our coach got a red card.  Hugh?  Why not a double red at least?  The las vegas coach never even got warned.  Then, in the 2nd half our new striker was slightly physical and pushing a bit from behind defensively trying to get the ball and got a yellow card.  Again, no warning.  10 mins later she got another yellow for accidentally kicking the ankle of a girl, trying to get the ball.  I admit, this one was a hard sloppy challenge on the ball and the other girl went down.  So, we played with 9 girls for 25 mins.  At this point, both sides were very quiet with disbelief as we lost 6-0 and had no way to come back from this.  At this point, the las vegas coach seemed to try to calm his girls down and even pulled out one of his girls when a confrontational shove match occurred with her and one of our girls.  That was nice to see.  He figured he was going to win so why risk a red card for his team before the finals I guess.  My issue is that the ref let the game get out of control.  Reds are always a last resort and should only be issued after being warned you still are playing carelessly.  Our coach also said that the final game had the same issue with that same ref .


You should video tape your games.  We do.  We've recorded some terrible refs and some incredibly vicious and dirty teams.  We have sent in the video to our gaming circuit and Cal South and they REALLY don't want to be bothered with this stuff even with player safety and concussions involved.  Shame on them!


----------



## BigSoccer (Jan 20, 2018)

Saw a coach from Vegas get tossed within 10minutes because he was complaining that the home team did not change their dark jerseys.  Straight red.  The socal team was in dark and home team and the Vegas team was in dark.  Ref let them start with both in dark.  Coach said why won't you change them and got a red csrd.  Turned around 10minutes later and the socal team was changing uniforms. Weird.  Then I heard the ref called both halves 7 minutes short


----------



## Monkey (Jan 20, 2018)

soccer dude said:


> First, there was no fighting of any kind.  The refs were missing obvious calls like a trip from behind that ultimately led to one of their goals.  I will admit that las vegas was the better team but it would have been nice to lets the girls decide that instead of the refs.  For fouls, I'm not talking about the subjective shoulder to shoulder stuff.  Our star striker got 1 maybe 2 calls called against her prior to the red but nothing major and nothing super physical.  She went 50-50 hard into a ball with her having the advantage and a break-away and the ref called a straight red.  The other girl (a bit smaller) fell to the ground hurt so ref just assumed it was our fault when she went hard to the ball as well.  He never warned her or gave her a yellow on any previous calls so our leading scorer was out for the 2nd half.  At best, it was a free kick for the other team if he felt the challenge was a bit careless.  But, he didn't even say why he gave the red card to a 13 year old.  At half, our assistant coach then went to just ask why she got the red card and the las vegas coach jumped in and started yelling at our coach.  A bit confrontational and our coach got a red card.  Hugh?  Why not a double red at least?  The las vegas coach never even got warned.  Then, in the 2nd half our new striker was slightly physical and pushing a bit from behind defensively trying to get the ball and got a yellow card.  Again, no warning.  10 mins later she got another yellow for accidentally kicking the ankle of a girl, trying to get the ball.  I admit, this one was a hard sloppy challenge on the ball and the other girl went down.  So, we played with 9 girls for 25 mins.  At this point, both sides were very quiet with disbelief as we lost 6-0 and had no way to come back from this.  At this point, the las vegas coach seemed to try to calm his girls down and even pulled out one of his girls when a confrontational shove match occurred with her and one of our girls.  That was nice to see.  He figured he was going to win so why risk a red card for his team before the finals I guess.  My issue is that the ref let the game get out of control.  Reds are always a last resort and should only be issued after being warned you still are playing carelessly.  Our coach also said that the final game had the same issue with that same ref .


If the Vegas coach was the one listed on Gotsoccer, he is the biggest drama queen, apparently no one can talk to the ref but him.  I am sure he should have been the first one kicked out.  Would not surprise me if it was home cooking.  The way to fix this is to have teams from your club stop attending this bs tournament and don't allow them in your Socal tournaments.


----------



## shales1002 (Jan 21, 2018)

BigSoccer said:


> Saw a coach from Vegas get tossed within 10minutes because he was complaining that the home team did not change their dark jerseys.  Straight red.  The socal team was in dark and home team and the Vegas team was in dark.  Ref let them start with both in dark.  Coach said why won't you change them and got a red csrd.  Turned around 10minutes later and the socal team was changing uniforms. Weird.  Then I heard the ref called both halves 7 minutes short


It wasn’t even the first ten minutes. He was thrown out minute ONE. It was insane. They both had on the same shade of NAVY for the entire uniform . The opposing team offered to change into white , but Ref told them “No” that game was starting now. Away coach protested and got thrown out right before the whistle blew. It was the craziest shit I had ever seen. It wasn’t like their dark uniforms were different colors ...red and navy.

Thus the reason we didn’t participate this year... poor Refs, and over the top home cooking. I get you are supposed to have some perks , like the best schedule, easiest bracket, but what I witnessed was beyond normal. Some people like to chase medals and gotsoccer points . It was very apparent in the semi game G U14 game.


----------



## Justafan (Jan 21, 2018)

shales1002 said:


> It wasn’t even the first ten minutes. He was thrown out minute ONE. It was insane. They both had on the same shade of NAVY for the entire uniform . The opposing team offered to change into white , but Ref told them “No” that game was starting now. Away coach protested and got thrown out right before the whistle blew. It was the craziest shit I had ever seen. It wasn’t like their dark uniforms were different colors ...red and navy.
> 
> Thus the reason we didn’t participate this year... poor Refs, and over the top home cooking. I get you are supposed to have some perks , like the best schedule, easiest bracket, but what I witnessed was beyond normal. Some people like to chase medals and gotsoccer points . It was very apparent in the semi game G U14 game.


I'm confused, so was this incident this year or last year?  You say you didn't participate this year.


----------



## shales1002 (Jan 21, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I'm confused, so was this incident this year or last year?  You say you didn't participate this year.


The incident was this year and the first game of the tournament. I was at the fields watching the games. 

My DD team did not participate this year .


----------



## Justafan (Jan 21, 2018)

shales1002 said:


> It wasn’t even the first ten minutes. He was thrown out minute ONE. It was insane. They both had on the same shade of NAVY for the entire uniform . The opposing team offered to change into white , but Ref told them “No” that game was starting now. Away coach protested and got thrown out right before the whistle blew. It was the craziest shit I had ever seen. It wasn’t like their dark uniforms were different colors ...red and navy.
> 
> Thus the reason we didn’t participate this year... poor Refs, and over the top home cooking. I get you are supposed to have some perks , like the best schedule, easiest bracket, but what I witnessed was beyond normal. Some people like to chase medals and gotsoccer points . It was very apparent in the semi game G U14 game.


How come I never get to see any of these shenanigans!  We've been to Vegas Cup four times and never had an issue or heard of any reffing issues.  Although I did discover some home cooking, at least for this year.  All of the strongest Nevada/Vegas teams are placed in the first bracket and that bracket winner (in all likelihood, the Vegas team), is matched up to  play the weakest lowest ranked wildcard in the quarters.


----------

